# fire bellied newts on mealworms?



## Holly-Anne (Jun 25, 2010)

Should i give my fire bellied newts MealWorms?
Don't want to harm the little critters <3


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

i've given mine mealworms before but only really the very small ones as i have a colony of different sized ones. they can eat all sorts of things if your unsure what to be feeding try:

frozen blood worm and daphnia etc
reptomin pellets
tetra fresh delica (jelly in pouches for fish of daphnia etc)
live daphnia and brine shrimp
fish pellets
chopped earthworms
the odd waxworm or meal worm

lots of variety is good and you can get them to hand feed or feed from tweezers so will easily eat non living food. mine don't tend to chase crickets but you can try them, up to you. mainly eat in the water.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mealworms are fine- as one of many foods fed. Ideally, feed them after they have shed- ie, when they are white. Not good as an ongoing basic food item, though.- aim for variety.


----------

